# Movies so terrible that they are funny



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 30, 2018)

Ever seen a movie that is just soooo terrible, that it is somehow funny? Or is this something just I’ve felt?


----------



## Folhester (Oct 1, 2018)

Welp, I hope you know the Titanic of 'Movies so terrible they're funny' is the magnificent The Room, from Tommy Wiseau

If not

GO WATCH THIS MOVIE IMMEDIATELY!



(Other than that, I'm laughing my butt off on a Netflix Chinese series called Ice Fantasy. It feels like watching weirdly average cosplayers in a cheap Game of Thones cross over with Avatar the last airbender)


----------



## Sagt (Oct 1, 2018)

2010: Moby Dick. 

Best movie.

Whale jumping over a very large island, nukes being fired at whale, whale dodging nukes, aforementioned island exploding, no real conclusion... It has it all, really.

Unfortunately not everyone can appreciate this masterpiece, hence the 2.4/10 rating on IMDb.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 1, 2018)

I haven't seen the whole thing but the clips from Fateful Findings i've seen are absolutely hilarious. Just like the room, it is written, directed by and stars the same person! Well worth a look!


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Oct 5, 2018)

Two movies I've seen that are like that for me are The Lion King 1.5 (known in Europe as The Lion King 3), and The Land Before Time XIII: The Wisdom of Friends


----------



## EapingEagle (Oct 5, 2018)

Looking at Slenderman 2018 movie was horrendous.


----------



## alphienya (Oct 5, 2018)

As Folhester mentioned, The Room is definitely that kind of movie for me. Granted the sex scenes are kinda uncomfortable to watch (mostly because they're so darn long). Though some of the expressions in them did give me a good laugh.

Honestly I've yet to find another movie like that. I need more of them in my life, dang it.


----------



## EapingEagle (Oct 5, 2018)

alphienya said:


> As Folhester mentioned, The Room is definitely that kind of movie for me. Granted the sex scenes are kinda uncomfortable to watch (mostly because they're so darn long). Though some of the expressions in them did give me a good laugh.
> 
> Honestly I've yet to find another movie like that. I need more of them in my life, dang it.



"Oh hai doggy" Best Part


----------



## Alv (Oct 5, 2018)

Earnest goes to Camp is super cringe.


----------



## Picklepaige (Oct 6, 2018)

Birdemic: Shock and Terror

It is just as bad and amazing as the title suggests. -10/10 special effects, acting, filming, and script. The maker of the film was SO earnest and thought he was making a great movie.

It's a beautiful disaster.


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Oct 6, 2018)

EapingEagle said:


> "Oh hai doggy" Best Part


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 6, 2018)

Alv said:


> Earnest goes to Camp is super cringe.



Oh god.  Anthrocon had a rifftrax panel this year and it played Earnest Scared Stupid.  It was so bad, and I don’t even think I can say it was good!

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes.  Now that’s a quality bad movie right there.


----------



## Alv (Oct 6, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> Oh god.  Anthrocon had a rifftrax panel this year and it played Earnest Scared Stupid.  It was so bad, and I don’t even think I can say it was good!
> 
> Attack of the Killer Tomatoes.  Now that’s a quality bad movie right there.



Yeah! XD 
I liked the Earnest movies when I was 12 I think. That's about the maturity level, haha!


----------



## BlueGrrr (Oct 6, 2018)

Special Dead (2006...?)
So bad but so good, the zombie with Tourette's <3


----------



## Simo (Oct 6, 2018)

Here's one that wasn't really _that_ bad, all in all, but for some reason, when I watched it, it just had me laughing harder and harder:

*Poltergeist.*  (1982, Spielberg) Somehow, the more strange things happened, the cornier and funnier they seemed. In fact, few films have made me laugh as hard as this one. Granted, there are far worse films that are 'so bad they are good', but this one in trying not to seem bad, takes itself so seriously, that somehow, it seemed like some odd self-parody.

I may have to watch it, when I need to cheer up 

Oh, my, and let's not forget *Poltergeist 2:
*
Attacked by braces!


----------



## Troj (Oct 6, 2018)

After watching a recent Nostalgia Critic review, I'm keen to watch Stephen King's Sleepwalkers.

I'm a connoisseur of B movies, so it's hard for me to keep track at this point.

Off the top of my head, here are some B movies and so-bad-they're-good movies I've enjoyed:

Plan 9 From Outer Space

Lady in the Water

Xanadu

The Wicker Man (the Nicholas Cage remake)

Bibleman

Batman and Robin

Catwoman

Battlefield Earth

Gigli

Freddy Got Fingered

Warriors of Virtue

Dante's Peak

Hell Comes to Frogtown

Mac and Me

Manos: The Hands of Fate

Robot Monster

Showgirls

C Me Dance

God's Not Dead

Rollerblade Seven

Night of the Lepus

That Italian animated Titanic movie

The other Italian animated Titanic movie

The Terror of Tiny Town

The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra (May not count, because it's a pitch-perfect parody)

Killer Klowns from Outer Space (Ditto)

Cool Cat Saves the Kids

Microwave Massacre

Horror of Party Beach

Foodfight!

Rapsittie Street Kids Believe in Santa

Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot

Iron Sky (May also not count, because it's a satire)

Machete (Ditto)

Jesus Christ Vampire Killer (Ditto)

Surf Nazis Must Die (May not technically count, because it's Troma)

The Toxic Avenger (Ditto)

Poultrygeist (Ditto)

For Your Height Only

Tammy and the T-Tex

Super Mario Brothers

Future War

Thankskilling

Weasels Rip My Flesh

Troll 2

Elves

Ben and Arthur

Anaconda

Anacondas

Snakes on a Plane

Reefer Madness


----------



## Kinare (Oct 6, 2018)

Old horror flicks like The Exorcist.


----------



## Deathless (Oct 7, 2018)

Birdemic Shock and Terror


----------



## maxinux (Oct 7, 2018)

Currently the worst film I have seen is Left Behind starring Turkey King Nicolas Cage


----------



## Cookedsteak (Oct 12, 2018)

Oh yes, I've seen a lot of those.

"Thankskilling"

"Avalanche Sharks"

"Shark Exorcist"

They're all exactly what they sound like.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 12, 2018)

Troj said:


> Warriors of Virtue



Shit happens!
I feel like that movie would have worked better as a cartoon. Maybe they were trying to compete with the live-action Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movies or something? I'll admit the idea of kung fu kangaroos sounds awesome, but again it would have worked better as as a cartoon. It's been awhile since I've seen that one, and I don't remember it being all that terrible, but I have a feeling if I were to watch it again, I'd regret it.

I've seen YouTube videos involving Freddy Got Fingered, and is it wrong that I actually giggle every time they show the scene where Freddy's playing on the keyboard and has all those sausages attached to strings?


----------



## Troj (Oct 12, 2018)

I find the "Daddy would you like some sausages?" scene genuinely, unironically funny.

As for Warriors of Virtue, the initial "kung fu cooking" scene is really cool, and the underlying concepts were neat. It just comes across as campy and hokey, as well as feeling like a bit of a "Neverending Story" ripoff.


----------



## An-Honest-Pie (Oct 13, 2018)

Human centipede


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 13, 2018)

Sharknado.


----------



## Alopecoid (Oct 13, 2018)

Pretty much every Hallmark Christmas movie fits this description. They're kind of a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## Dancy (Oct 15, 2018)

_valerian and the city of a thousand planets._
_i liked the movie for the visual effects and setting, but the dialogue and writing could've been much better._
_the lines did have me laughing even though the movie wasn't supposed to be a straight comedy._
_(btw, valerian came off creepy and laureline was the only competent one.)_​


----------



## Troj (Oct 15, 2018)

I  think Valerian wins the award for making me loathe the protagonist in record time.

You know it's bad when:

1) You find yourself playing "Which of these species would I bang?" (Answer: Most of them, honestly) because you've gotten bored with the main plot.
2) You find yourself constructing head canons about the background and minor side characters, and deciding you would rather be watching any of their movies right now. (Chinese Guy in the Control Room became my hero during the climax of the film.)
3) You like the chemistry between a major character and a side character who basically leaves as soon as they've arrived better than the chemistry between the major characters.
4) You like the movie better when the central protagonist is temporarily AWOL.

The visuals and the worldbuilding were neato-sweeto, though.


----------



## Dancy (Oct 15, 2018)

Troj said:


> I  think Valerian wins the award for making me loathe the protagonist in record time.
> 
> You know it's bad when:
> 
> ...


_the chinese guy in the control room held it down, tbh._
_but i feel they could've just made the movie with laureline and would've been more watchable._
_the movie was delicious eye-candy though._
_too bad there probably won't be a sequel._
__​


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Oct 15, 2018)

NINJA ASSASSIN


----------



## Dancy (Oct 15, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> NINJA ASSASSIN


_but i liked that!_
_another good wachowski movie._​


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Oct 15, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _but i liked that!_
> _another good wachowski movie._​


...
...
...
no.

Like, I liked it too, but that was mostly cause the people sitting behind us in the theater kept gasping outrageously every time someone got stabbed. 
I mean, it has a kpop star as it's protag and possibly the most saccharine twist ending.


----------



## Dancy (Oct 15, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> no.
> ...


_there's nothing wrong with a happy ending._
_and rain is dreamy._​


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Oct 15, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _there's nothing wrong with a happy ending._
> _and rain is dreamy._​


You have a right to your own, wrong, opinions.


----------



## Dancy (Oct 15, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> You have a right to your own, wrong, opinions.


_if it's wrong, i never want to be right._​


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Oct 15, 2018)

Dancy said:


> _if it's wrong, i never want to be right._​




Edit:
Will admit, this scene was pretty satisfying. haha


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 15, 2018)

Before anyone says anything, this film is in public domain


----------



## Dancy (Oct 15, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Edit:
> Will admit, this scene was pretty satisfying. haha


_now you see why i like this movie._
__​


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 15, 2018)

Frankensteins Army

Imagine soviet soldiers with a documentary person filming them with a camera as they go on a reconnaissance mission into German forces territory. Now imagine them finding nothing but horrible man made monsters when they get there. Sounds like a good idea right? Well....it could have been done better.

The movie was intended to be primarily scary, ended up being funny due to the camera affects, acting, and some of the monsters. It was still very enjoyable, but the the film left me with more laughs than chills, and due to the reviews I have seen others give this jewel, I feel it will fit snuggly in this thread


----------



## Taku (Oct 20, 2018)

Thankskilling 3
Jurassic games


----------

